# looking for owner's time. xmas-new years



## frklin5 (Nov 26, 2012)

Looking for owner's time in the BVI, but i'm flexible on the destination. 

Dates: xmas - new year's. 12/22-1/2. (flexible)

monohaul - 42' and under. (small is ok.)

thanks,
Franklin

fadams @ n p r dot org


----------

